# Conversantlife.com



## brandonadams (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has been to conversantlife.com before. If not, I recommend checking it out.

It is basically a forum created to foster conversation between professing Christians of a wide variety of beliefs. It's format is more along the lines of Facebook than the Puritan Board.

Though much of what is on there is garbage, it has attracted a lot of people who are looking for answers, but don't know where to go. It is a great opportunity to proclaim God's name to a wider audience.

They have official/sponsored bloggers, but anyone can submit their own user blog posts. If you do so, you can choose to submit your post to "Undiscovered" which is a level in between the two. Posts that are submitted to Undiscovered are hand picked and then reader promoted. My first post made it's way to the front page (where you see images scrolling) and has generated a decent amount of discussion.
Who is Matisyahu's God? | conversantlife.com

I simply took a blog post I had made on my wordpress blog and submitted it there. I highly encourage all of you to do the same. Pick your best blog post that you think would work best on conversantlife and submit it. You will most likely reach a much wider audience, especially by people who have never heard of the doctrines of grace, much less anything along Puritan lines.


----------

